# Pedal Repairs in Canada



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Does anyone know of somebody who does pedal repairs in Canada Two bad switches which had the 'grease on contacts' problem that plagues many pedals. I tried to repair them myself following the online videos but I have screwed something up in the process. One cheap pedal may not be worth repairing, but my Timmy certainly is and I want it working again. Nobody local repairs pedals (my amp tech is too busy) so I will need to ship.

Any recommendations?
TG


----------



## DaddyDog (Apr 21, 2017)

If you are close to Mississauga, take it to Alpha Electronics. I can't recommend shipping it to him. He's a one man shop, with no online presence.

If you are close to Burlington, there's a guy Home | Built By Brian
Again, not sure about shipping. Works out of his house.

I'm not sure Nice Rack Canada does repairs. If not, Mike can certainly steer you in the right direction. He is the creme de la creme of pedalboard building, and has an amazing network of support.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I'm not sure if they still do repairs, but you could check here and they're near your area.






CONTACT


E-Mail: [email protected] SolidGoldFX 189 Labrosse Suite 500Pointe-Claire QCH9R 1A3, Canada Our workshop is open Monday through Friday by appointment only.




solidgoldfx.com


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

sulphur said:


> I'm not sure if they still do repairs, but you could check here and they're near your area.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I second that, Greg has repaired several pedals for me.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks for the info guys, I’ll try Greg first as he is closer but I seem to recall he no longer does repairs. That said, business may be down so maybe he will take the work.


----------



## imyourmutter (Nov 16, 2017)

Rich at Amplifiers Plus in Cambridge once repaired my Timefactor, you could always hit him up. He does quality work and is one of the best in the amp world.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

I don't remeber the name of the guy but he was a friend of @mhammer living in Montréal. He did some repairs for me maybe 6 or 7 years ago. A really nice guy! Maybe Mark will jump in to give you his contact.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It's not ringing a bell. I might have recommended a guy _near_ Montreal, but not in the city. What pedal was it? Perhaps that will ring a bell.

People have asked if I do repairs. Not really. I mean I do, but it's generally for folks who can drop by, not for any ship-it-to-me-I'll-ship-it-back work. I did fix a flanger for Chitmo, out in Bedford, but we happened to be in town, and our son brought the repaired pedal back to Halifax when he was home for a visit. If TG was nearby, I'd say drop by the garage and I'll pop it open. But Sherbrooke's not a day trip.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It's not ringing a bell. I might have recommended a guy _near_ Montreal, but not in the city. What pedal was it? Perhaps that will ring a bell.
> 
> People have asked if I do repairs. Not really. I mean I do, but it's generally for folks who can drop by, not for any ship-it-to-me-I'll-ship-it-back work. I did fix a flanger for Chitmo, out in Bedford, but we happened to be in town, and our son brought the repaired pedal back to Halifax when he was home for a visit. If TG was nearby, I'd say drop by the garage and I'll pop it open. But Sherbrooke's not a day trip.


You give me his name for a Deluxe Memory Man and an odd Fuzz with sliders.
The guy wasn't downtown but somewhere on the island, I can't remember where exacly.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It wasn't Dino in St. Lazare, was it? Failing that, I have no idea.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

mhammer said:


> It wasn't Dino in St. Lazare, was it? Failing that, I have no idea.


Bingo! It's him!


----------



## Distortion (Sep 16, 2015)

Chris Church in Hamilton might do them. Google search him.


----------

